# Sunday show and tell 4/10/2022!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 10, 2022)

Jd is fishing but has no reception! So let's see what crazy finds we found this week and post your pics! Besides Easter is around the corner! I found a Schwinn b6 black in color! These bikes are still out there!


----------



## buck hughes (Apr 10, 2022)

racing bike original paint.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 10, 2022)

I scored this killer late ‘20’s deluxe - hand brake - Wilkinson Manufacturing Co. (they
went out of business in the early’30’s) Olympic wagon, from the family of the original owner.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 10, 2022)

Cleaned up these Schwinn cranks and a Raleigh lamp bracket.


----------



## stoney (Apr 10, 2022)

Oldbikes said:


> I scored this killer late ‘20’s deluxe - hand brake - Wilkinson Manufacturing Co. (they
> went out of business in the early’30’s) Olympic wagon, from the family of the original owner. View attachment 1603990View attachment 1603991View attachment 1603992View attachment 1603994
> 
> View attachment 1603993



Killer wagon, love the colors and condition


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 10, 2022)

Killer Flying Merkel swag just arrived in time for the swap season! Greg Merkel is the great grandson of Joseph Merkel and has created these offerings and more. Everything is high quality, the all wool ball cap is actually manufactured in the good ol’USA! Visit www.flyingmerkelinc.com
Shipping is cheap and fast; prices are very fair, plus you are supporting a gent trying to preserve his family legacy.  Lets give this guy some community support!
Also got this circa 1915 +/- motor & carb for a Miami Power Bicycle, I am a seriously interested in a frame, tank, parts, and a rolling chassis should anyone have anything.
These two stems also came my way from the North.
Happy Sunday!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Apr 10, 2022)

Found this to present to my nephew (AirForce) when I (Army) cast his first salute as an officer in May.






Also a shout out to the true craftsman who make all the difference in a hobby. Fred Kuntz from Ohio handcrafts these amazing mica globes (chimneys) for all of us in who need replacement globes to be era correct without having tempered glass in the 30s…. His brass made mica frames is a dying art of love ❤️.
Thank You!! My 1931 AGM wouldn’t look incredible without you!!


----------



## stoney (Apr 10, 2022)

G4 Stingray project. Original Opal. Bike is at shop getting is new Opal paint. Collecting parts. Seat and sissy bar showed up today


----------



## stoney (Apr 10, 2022)

Schwinn Twinn and Tandem rear chainring and crank arms, dated 4/'64.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 10, 2022)

Found a few more items for mt '51.  I was  psyched it was a representation of the correct flag for the year of the bike 48 stars


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 10, 2022)

Picked up a 1955 or 57 (serial used both years on the rear dropout, crank is not dated, Google shows both years with both the big and small sprokect) Black Phantom frame that previously belonged to a late friend and collector… Unfortunately this will be the only piece I have that was his so I’m going to honor him with a build… Unfortunately some “friends” his stole his entire collection after he passed and before his family even knew he had passed… He was a member here…


----------



## Hastings (Apr 10, 2022)

Found this 1954 Flying falcon and his & hers 1961 kickback’s. The schwinns were originally purchased from Barone’s bike shop in Charlotte Ny..neighborhood where I grew up. Shop was closed before my time.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 10, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> before his family even knew he had passed



Breaking my heart


----------



## Sven (Apr 10, 2022)

The only bicycle related item will be Schwinn's 74180 brake alignment tool. *HARD LESSON LEARNED. NEVER NEVER EVER EVER USE ON AN BRISTISH MADE ALLOY DROP BAR..DEEP SCRATCHES. *



A wardrobe chest.


That had a few cameras

and a  Dill and McGuire push mower



The mower was not in the chest


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 10, 2022)

Picked this lovely lady up this weekend. Thanks again Brant!


----------



## palanterra (Apr 10, 2022)

Deal or No Deal is the real deal!  Picked up this Model C from BFGforme a couple of weeks ago...Was delivered on Friday-8April...I have purchased a number of frames that have been shipped, and I can certainly say that this frame was the best packed of any of them (I added the lettering to the insulation as I may use again when I send the frame out for paint), and the frame is as described, great condition, thanks again Dave!!







Looking forward to starting the build of this frame!!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Apr 10, 2022)

.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 10, 2022)

Went to Denver yesterday to pick up a Sram GXP crankset yesterday to upgrade my Mongoose which gave me the opportunity to swing by my friend Blu's place to pick up the rear carrier for my Shelby. There was a custom made cabinet in his alley that I ended up loading so I can figure out what to do with as well. 🤓 












Then we went for a ride & tacos!


----------



## ditchpig (Apr 10, 2022)

Oldbikes said:


> I scored this killer late ‘20’s deluxe - hand brake - Wilkinson Manufacturing Co. (they
> went out of business in the early’30’s) Olympic wagon, from the family of the original owner. View attachment 1603990View attachment 1603991View attachment 1603992View attachment 1603994
> 
> View attachment 1603993



Wow! Such a great find. Over built as hell huh? Gotta love the brake lever idea....so good that it's all there. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 10, 2022)

ditchpig said:


> Wow! Such a great find. Over built as hell huh? Gotta love the brake lever idea....so good that it's all there. Thanks for the pics!



Thanks! I was thrilled to get it. The guy I got it from said it was his grandmother’s as a girl.
And, yes, over built sums it up well! Sturdy as hell and operates like new!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 10, 2022)

stoney said:


> Killer wagon, love the colors and condition



Thanks! 
It reminds me of some of the cool color combos Colson used and you can tell it was owned by a girl! It was in the loft of a barn for decades!


----------



## Late To The Party (Apr 10, 2022)

1949 Rollfast going to build out using a nexus 3 speed for my son.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 10, 2022)

Late To The Party said:


> 1949 Rollfast going to build out using a nexus 3 speed for my son.
> 
> View attachment 1604198
> 
> ...



Here's a link to everything you need to know about that fork   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/d...ringer-fork-rocker-plates-and-bushings.45479/
Looks like a great project.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 10, 2022)

I’m a sucker for weird unusual bicycle lights.










Nice nos badge


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 10, 2022)

There was finally a Spring bike show at Bicycle  Mikes in the north East this year hopefully the first of many more at the new location ! This is what I found . I did add other photos under the swap meet section.


----------



## genesmachines (Apr 10, 2022)

my goodies for show and tell, then catch and release. 2 aunts bikes then their niece and nephew: the Rollfast serial number is midway down seat tube, partial 0,079105, Shelby Flyer ser. B00928    53Cw. Check my post in Gen. Discussion about old bikes, Royal Flyer  with gear box?


----------



## Billythekid (Apr 10, 2022)

Some of you may have seen the post on one of the Facebook groups advertising all the sprockets well we happened to be close agreed on a price and he even brought them to me he was a great guy and happy to see them end up with a bicycle collector he’s into antiques so knew they had some valuei think I got a good deal and the actual box they came in an eclipse machine company box from prophetstown ill but there Aren’t any listings for that address on Google except a similar box I made a separate thread about it in general if you know anything


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 10, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Breaking my heart



You and me both… I was told that people who set up with him at swap meets all these years flew in from around the country and just took stuff home… Sadly he had no Will…


----------



## 2000ITR (Apr 10, 2022)

Just received a remarkably complete, with no glass/jewel breakage and the complete mounting clamp, Columbia Model C lamp...


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 10, 2022)

Got my Schwinn clock neon fixed and back home this week.


----------



## stezell (Apr 10, 2022)

.


----------



## falconer (Apr 10, 2022)

Fab marketplace just picked an hour ago


----------



## ranman (Apr 10, 2022)

A few bike smalls out junkin with the wife. And one giant VW toy.


----------



## ranman (Apr 10, 2022)

falconer said:


> Fab marketplace just picked an hour ago
> 
> View attachment 1604572
> 
> ...



Holy smokes!


----------



## badbob (Apr 10, 2022)

Picked up this little lady.. 1938 Schwinn 20" Packard


----------



## marching_out (Apr 10, 2022)

Schwinn Service Manuals


----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2022)

We had a great day!!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 10, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> You and me both… I was told that people who set up with him at swap meets all these years flew in from around the country and just took stuff home… Sadly he had no Will…



That sounds a bit farfetched!  Kind of like a movie fantasy script.  People got on airplanes to loot some guy's estate?  Where was the family?  Likely one scumbag two close to him got everything... Sounds like they are spreading "fake news" to cover their tracks.
Who was the lost member on here?


----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2022)

catfish said:


> We had a great day!!!
> 
> View attachment 1604611



All of this came from the Dudley Swap Meet today


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 10, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> That sounds a bit farfetched!  Kind of like a movie fantasy script.  People got on airplanes to loot some guy's estate?  Where was the family?  Likely one scumbag two close to him got everything... Sounds like they are spreading "fake news" to cover their tracks.
> Who was the lost member on here?



Well it gets a little more movie script… The “friends” who were close to him, were originally old friends of his wife who has been gone a long time… They knew he had family, who was his wife’s family, but they did not choose to contact them… worse yet, the “friends” who he supposedly told to take care of his stuff when he was gone ( that’s their story, but no letters or anything to back it up), never claimed his remains in the morgue… That’s how his actual family found out, two weeks after he was gone and after his “friends” had already raided his house… By the time the family was able to go through court to get ahold of his estate, they showed up to an empty house, most of the collectibles gone, safe empty, all valuables gone, even his closet was empty of clothes minus his Army Service uniform… Just a sad deal all around… I’m sure stuff will pop up at some point..

His name was Ron Walter of Fort Wayne, In. His name here on the CABE was “buisky”. He was a friend to many, he collected all kinds of things, bicycles, tricycles, old toys, clocks, signs, neon signs, he had quite an extensive head badge collection… one of the nicest guys you would ever meet. He was hard of hearing, so you had to text with him…


----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Well it gets a little more movie script… The “friends” who were close to him, were originally old friends of his wife who has been gone a long time… They knew he had family, who was his wife’s family, but they did not choose to contact them… worse yet, the “friends” who he supposedly told to take care of his stuff when he was gone ( that’s their story, but no letters or anything to back it up), never claimed his remains in the morgue… That’s how his actual family found out, two weeks after he was gone and after his “friends” had already raided his house… By the time the family was able to go through court to get ahold of his estate, they showed up to an empty house, most of the collectibles gone, safe empty, all valuables gone, even his closet was empty of clothes minus his Army Service uniform… Just a sad deal all around… I’m sure stuff will pop up at some point..
> 
> His name was Ron Walter of Fort Wayne, In. His name here on the CABE was “buisky”. He was a friend to many, he collected all kinds of things, bicycles, tricycles, old toys, clocks, signs, neon signs, he had quite an extensive head badge collection… one of the nicest guys you would ever meet. He was hard of hearing, so you had to text with him…



This really sucks.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 10, 2022)

Godspeed @buisky
My condolences to all that feel his loss.
May the thieves feel a thousand deaths.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 10, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Godspeed @buisky
> My condolences to all that feel his lose.
> May the thieves feel a thousand deaths.



I feel blessed to have this house painted phantom frame in my possession. I will make him proud with the build. It will take time because it’s missing everything lol. He will be greatly missed around here, I was only a couple miles from him and didn’t get a darn thing, nor did any of the big collectors here in town that knew and talked to him on a regular basis… We are all saddened and mad at the circumstances of his life’s collection just vanishing… I didn’t want a damn thing for nothing, but man I was looking forward to spending way too much money at his estate auction when I found out he had passed…


----------



## Nashman (Apr 10, 2022)

A busy Sunday. Glad to hear @jd56 is out on the water doing what he loves. I was worried. This thread is a staple!  Anyway, I reeled in a few more toys, The Haji Japan '56 Ford tin car is sweet, but another repaint/not divulged in auction. This seller at least made good with a partial refund. That's 2 repaints in a month. I dunno, the signs are pretty clear, and these are supposed to be knowledgeable sellers. The other I returned ( a 1958 Buick tin toy car). The original




 pair of Rambler wagons are nice. I have a vacation set with the boat/trailer, Shasta Trailer. I kinda have a thing for wagons.


----------



## higgens (Apr 10, 2022)

Some stuff from the brewery swap


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 10, 2022)

I’m sorry to hear of the Ron Walter aka @buisky
passing, and of the raid on all of his stuff.
I’m sure, all he would’ve wanted was for the stuff to get back into circulation amongst those that appreciate what it all was.
Sometimes greed brings out the worst in people.
It sounds like this was the case this time around.


----------



## JRE (Apr 10, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Went to Denver yesterday to pick up a Sram GXP crankset yesterday to upgrade my Mongoose which gave me the opportunity to swing by my friend Blu's place to pick up the rear carrier for my Shelby. There was a custom made cabinet in his alley that I ended up loading so I can figure out what to do with as well. 🤓 View attachment 1604117
> 
> View attachment 1604118
> 
> ...



Nice I need to find one of those racks for a Shelby project I have


----------



## ian (Apr 10, 2022)

Found these rolls of old fabric covered wire in the attic of my new cottage. Might be good to connect headlights etc on old bikes. One is 24 ft, and one is 21 ft.


----------



## nick tures (Apr 10, 2022)

falconer said:


> Fab marketplace just picked an hour ago



Nice score Rick !


----------



## The classic roll (Apr 10, 2022)

Saturday found this beautiful hubley cast iron race car and Sunday got these cool patches from bike Mike.


----------



## ratrodz (Apr 10, 2022)

Haven’t been on the bike scene much… been focused on renovating my old house that the tenants left trashed… another story for another time!! I recently found out that I’m not an electrician… turned the breaker off( or so I thought) to the 220 dryer outlet to put new paneling in and…









Lucky for me… @New Mexico Brant and @Glenn Rhein did not get to inherit my collection!!!

Good news…
I scored this little guy


----------



## Nashman (Apr 10, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> I’m sorry to hear of the Ron Walter aka @buisky
> passing, and of the raid on all of his stuff.
> I’m sure, all he would’ve wanted was for the stuff to get back into circulation amongst those that appreciate what it all was.
> Sometimes greed brings out the worst in people.
> It sounds like this was the case this time around.



Wow, I'm a little slow at times and am now putting this story together about the late Ron with the various comments to this point. Unreal. Total disrespect and greed. Sometimes what goes around comes around. Karma. It's strange how some people can justify evil. I figure they will suffer their deeds in some form that will be appropriate. Living in a sociopath's skin is probably a good start.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 11, 2022)

This old relic followed me home from the Dudley Swap.  I actually bought it back in October. Big thanks to Dean @dfa242 for grabbing it for me and not reselling it in the half a year it took me finally come down and get it!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 11, 2022)

RustyHornet said:


> Well it gets a little more movie script… The “friends” who were close to him, were originally old friends of his wife who has been gone a long time… They knew he had family, who was his wife’s family, but they did not choose to contact them… worse yet, the “friends” who he supposedly told to take care of his stuff when he was gone ( that’s their story, but no letters or anything to back it up), never claimed his remains in the morgue… That’s how his actual family found out, two weeks after he was gone and after his “friends” had already raided his house… By the time the family was able to go through court to get ahold of his estate, they showed up to an empty house, most of the collectibles gone, safe empty, all valuables gone, even his closet was empty of clothes minus his Army Service uniform… Just a sad deal all around… I’m sure stuff will pop up at some point..
> 
> His name was Ron Walter of Fort Wayne, In. His name here on the CABE was “buisky”. He was a friend to many, he collected all kinds of things, bicycles, tricycles, old toys, clocks, signs, neon signs, he had quite an extensive head badge collection… one of the nicest guys you would ever meet. He was hard of hearing, so you had to text with him…



Are some of these "friends" here on the Cabe? No names just wondered if they are reading all this and smiling or feeling like s h ! t. If they are members it seems like they are not going to state their case because they most likely have none.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 11, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Are some of these "friends" here on the Cabe? No names just wondered if they are reading all this and smiling or feeling like s h ! t. If they are members it seems like they are not going to state their case because they most likely have none.



That I am not sure of… I could probably find out some names, but I will leave that to the family if they so choose… If they are and are reading this stuff, I hope they do the right thing… Regardless of what anyone might have said or told them, all the family can go off of is what is in writing and on paper. Without a Will, it’s just a he said she said “well he told me I could have this when he was gone…” 

I appreciate everyone here. I wanted to spread the word, in hopes that maybe some would or could learn from it. Take care of your loved ones, have a Will set in place to avoid this kind of thing… And while hard, as you start to realize that your days are coming closer to an end, start getting rid of the stuff before hand to avoid any of this… Don’t leave your life’s collection to your loved ones to deal with, that’s not fair to them.. Not preaching, but most of my friends are much older than I, I’m only 29, and I’m seeing more and more of this happening and it’s just heartbreaking…

In the end we all love this hobby, or our other many hobbies. We love the stuff, but it is all material stuff. It’s just stuff. At the end, none of it means anything… But we also don’t want it to just be scrapped by family that doesn’t care. We want to see it live on and move to people who will continue to be the caretakers.


----------



## stezell (Apr 11, 2022)

ratrodz said:


> Haven’t been on the bike scene much… been focused on renovating my old house that the tenants left trashed… another story for another time!! I recently found out that I’m not an electrician… turned the breaker off( or so I thought) to the 220 dryer outlet to put new paneling in and…
> View attachment 1604727
> 
> View attachment 1604728
> ...



Glad you're alright Aaron, I've got a pair of pliers just like yours, cool tricycle buddy! Hope Stacy, yourself and the kids are doing good.


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 11, 2022)

My view on the Ron story is, you take something that dosen't belong to you,can you say (FELONY). That's like the manager of that bank that died said I could have all that money so I just broke in and took it. Why did I do something wrong (FELONY).  I don't know the people that did this but everyone who does should give them the stink-eye next time you see them.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 11, 2022)

JRE said:


> Nice I need to find one of those racks for a Shelby project I have




I am certainly happy to have this one for my Shelby that was purchased at the OBC Fall Swap. My Dad/Best Friend passed the morning after I picked it up. It will be a build to honor him.


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 11, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> My view on the Ron story is, you take something that dosen't belong to you,can you say (FELONY). That's like the manager of that bank that died said I could have all that money so I just broke in and took it. Why did I do something wrong (FELONY).  I don't know the people that did this but everyone who does should give them the stink-eye next time you see them.



That’s the hard struggle for me at least.. I just wanna talk to Ron right now and see what his wishes were… Maybe he did tell these people that stuff, but the law doesn’t see it that way unfortunately if that was the case.


----------



## The classic roll (Apr 11, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> This old relic followed me home from the Dudley Swap.  I actually bought it back in October. Big thanks to Dean @dfa242 for grabbing it for me and not reselling it in the half a year it took me finally come down and get it!
> 
> View attachment 1604752
> 
> ...



That bike is incredible could look at that for hours beautiful find!


----------



## ian (Apr 11, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I am certainly happy to have this one for my Shelby that was purchased at the OBC Fall Swap. My Dad/Best Friend passed the morning after I picked it up. It will be a build to honor him.View attachment 1604790
> 
> View attachment 1604791
> 
> ...



Let me know if you need some more wahr.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 11, 2022)

Will do @ian ! Thanks! I have about 2'. Pretty cool that you found some in the attic. 👍  👍


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 11, 2022)

This Dayton found its way to my house. Not sure of the year. 1940’s I think


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Apr 25, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Found a few more items for mt '51.  I was  psyched it was a representation of the correct flag for the year of the bike 48 stars
> 
> View attachment 1604020
> 
> ...



LOVE the V8 Ford tank emblem... Really COOOL looking bike... RideOnn... Razin...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 26, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> LOVE the V8 Ford tank emblem... Really COOOL looking bike... RideOnn... Razin...



Thanks buddy, It was the one big reason I bought it from @kirk thomas ,Thanks Kirk . I believe it was one year only  1951 Ford V-8 (correct me if I'm wrong) emblem and the bike is  '51 makes it even cooler. I keep looking for bikes in my garage I would be willing to sell and this one never makes the list haha


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 26, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I am certainly happy to have this one for my Shelby that was purchased at the OBC Fall Swap. My Dad/Best Friend passed the morning after I picked it up. It will be a build to honor him.View attachment 1604790
> 
> View attachment 1604791
> 
> ...



Sorry about your Dad, It's rough.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 26, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> Sorry about your Dad, It's rough.





Thank you.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 3, 2022)

what a TOOT and a treat ta boot ...tanks


----------

